# Walt's Hobby Saturday Onroad week#1 results



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well it was a smaller turnout, but everyone had fun!! I'll take 10 guys having fun and enjoying themselves any day. Hopefully next time we will have more! Good racing everyone! Here are the results:

1/12 Stock Onroad A Main

1. 52 8:04.73 George Silliman
2. 50 8:00.13 Keith Lesh
3. 50 8:02.39 Dave Solomon
4. 45 7:16.97 Jeff Gray
5. 43 8:04.23 Scott Nesbitt
6. 40 8:05.29 Ashley McKeen
7. 12 1:42.75 Todd Ferguson
8 DNS Jan Poyneer

1/10 Stock Truck Onroad A Main

1. 25 5:10.43 Nick Erwin
2. 23 5:07.01 Anthony Reuter


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice job by Geo, he was also TQ. I had a blast racing with Dave for 2nd place, our cars were very close. I'm so happy to have a carpet track back in the area and really like the road course layout. I am actually enjoying the switch from oval to on road and back. Maybe it will work out just like it is. ?? Anyhow, I can't wait till Tues. (and thats the way it should be).


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

I had a great time, hit alot of stuff and broke some parts. Thanks Jan for the loaner shock and battery so I could run the main.


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

i had a great time also. i didnt think i would do as good as i did.it was a learning curve, lol..i have some tires that are missing some foam and my new body doesnt looks so new now.


----------



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

it was great racing with you guys. Good race Geo!!


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

eddie901 said:


> it was great racing with you guys. Good race Geo!!


thanks dude....to bad you broke, we would of had a nice battle.


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

Before Geo has a stroke or something:

He was TQ and broke the Track Record Saturday


----------

